# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Phương pháp hoạt động của máy khử độc rau quả cần tham khảo

## thuxuanmarketing

Nhắc tới may khu doc rau qua hầu hết ai cũng biết sơ qua về chiếc máy này có công năng chính là khử độc thực phẩm tiêu dùng, thường dùng cho hộ gia đình. Tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng an hiểu rằng chiếc máy này thực thụ hoạt đông như thế nào, nguyên lý nào mà nó có thể khử độc được thực phẩm, rau quả đây ?



  Chúng tôi siêu tầm trên mạng những kiến thức hữu dụng để người tiều dùng cùng đọc và hiểu rõ hơn về chiếc máy khử độc ozone để nếu gia đình bạn đang có ý định mua thì hãy cân nhắc và lựa chọn, hiểu được nó thực thụ tốt như thế nào ?

 Đầu tiên chúng tôi xin đưa ra nguyên lý hoạt động của các chiếc máy khử độc rau quả này nhé! Tất cả các máy khử độc ozone hiện nay có mặt trên thị trường đều ứng dụng công nghệ Ozone, một công nghệ được thực hành ở Châu Âu cách đây hơn 100 năm. Đây là loại khí với công thức hóa học là O3 với đăc tính Oxi hóa rất mạnh. Trước kia được sử dụng phần chính trong xử lý nước thải công nghiệp,...nhưng hiện nay được ứng dụng trong đời sống thường nhật với việc tạo ra máy khử độc Ozone, hàm lượng Ozone tạo ra nhỏ đủ để khử độc trong thực phẩm nhưng không đủ gây hại cho sức khỏe con người.

 Khí Ozone cụ thể như thế nào ? Chúng tôi xin đưa ra nhưng sau: Ozone là một chất hoạt hóa mạnh, xảy ra giai đoạn oxi hóa tự nhiên với bề dày lịch sử về sử dụng an toàn nước máy , xử lý nước, nước uống nấu sôi, và một số bể bơi. các vận dụng Ozone hiện nay như dùng trong xử lý nước thải, những chất thải trong sản xuất sữa, lò giết mổ, tháp làm lạnh, hệ thống nước bệnh viện và dụng cụ, các hồ cá cảnh và ao cá, một số công viên nước…

 Ở trạng thái sạch, nước máy sẽ không có các vật chất hữu cơ, những phân tử đất đá, và Ozone có hiệu quả tẩy trùng cao nhất ở nồng độ 0.5-2ppm.

 Ozone không tan trong nước ở nồng độ 0.00003g/100ml và nhiệt độ 20oC và hiệu quả phát tán của Ozone là chủ yếu để kháng vi sinh vật. Hoạt tính chống nhiễm khuẩn của Ozone không hiệu quả khi pH nước từ 6-8.5. Tính ăn mòn thiết bị của Ozone cao và Ozone có thể gây chết người ở nồng độ trên 4ppm. Ozone cũng đơn giản được phát hiện bằng cách ngửi khi ở nồng độ 0.01-0.04ppm. các giới hạn OSHA trong việc ngộ độc Ozone cụ thể ở nồng độ 0.1ppm là ngưỡng kéo dài trong 8 giờ, ở nồng độ 0.3ppm là trong 15phút. Ở nồng độ 1ppm Ozone có mùi hôi hăng cay không chịu được, gây kích thích mắt và ho.

 Yêu cầu ngăn chận khí thoát ra trong một qui trình mở cần phải được đánh giá tỷ mỉ trên từng cơ sở vật chất có sử dụng Ozone nhưng theo kinh nghiệm hiện nay thì không thể dự báo được vấn đề nghiêm trọng gì khi xảy ra cho công nhân trong dây chuyền sản xuất.

 Nồng độ hiệu quả và an toàn rất khó duy trì trong nước xử lý vì hệ thống phát hiện tự động không có được tin cậy cao.

 các máy dò điện cực có thể đo được tiềm năng giảm oxi hóa của nước hoặc những bộ kit đo màu đang được vận hành để giám sát nồng độ Ozone chuẩn xác hơn nhưng các vấn đề trong thực tế vận dụng vẫn còn xảy ra. Ozone cũng rất không ổn định trong nước và phân hủy Oxy chỉ mất khoảng rất ngắn. Trong nước chế biến nghi ngờ có chứa những vật chất hửu cơ và đất, một nửa chu kỳ của hoạt động của Ozone có thể ngắn hơn 1 phút. Nhiệt độ thấp hơn sẽ kéo dài nửa chu kỳ của Ozone. Việc duy trì nồng độ hiệu quả của Ozone cho việc ngăn chận nhiễm vi sinh vật bằng cách sử dụng máy phát và tiêm Ozone từ xa vào hệ thống nước trung tâm như đã làm với Chlorine và Chlorine dioxide, cho thấy rất khó và kém hiệu quả.

 Đối với thực tiễn dùng Ozone trong xử lý sau thu hoạch rau quả tươi, những vấn đề trên chừng như sẽ được khắc phục. Trong các trường hợp, sau khi đã bơm Ozone vào thì việc sử dụng thêm lượng nhỏ hypochlorite (ít hơn dùng một số nguyên tố chống oxi hóa), hay một số chất chống nhiễm khuẩn ổn định khác được cho vào nước sẽ đạt hiệu quả diệt khuẩn cao hơn.

 Ozone được tạo nên bằng cách tăng năng lượng để tách đôi phân O2. Một O đơn lẻ nhanh chóng kết nối với phân tử O2 sẵn có để hình thành nên O3 hoạt động mạnh. Trong tự nhiên, Ozone hình thành bởi tia UV (185nm) từ mặt trời và suốt giai đoạn chiếu sáng. Trong thương mại, thiết bị phóng thích năng lượng UV phải đi qua không khí xung quanh (20% O2), xuyên qua nguồn ánh sáng UV, điển hình hơn 210nm. những hệ thống này có chi phí thấp hơn nhưng cũng có đầu ra hạn chế hơn một số hệ thống quang học. một số máy phát quang đi qua không khí giàu O2 khô thông qua hiệu thế điện cao (>5.000Volt) hay vùng quang corona gần giống như tia lửa điện khi cắm phích cắm vào ổ điện. O3 quá mức thiết yếu không phân tán trong nước phải được thu lấy và hủy đi để ngăn chặn sự ăn mòn và gây thương tích cho người. Một phương pháp hủy Ozone là dùng tia UV ở tấn sóng dài hơn 254nm, phối hợp với dùng tác nhân xúc tác.

 Công dụng của một số chiếc máy khử độc rau quả như thế nào ?

 Về căn bản mỗi chiếc máy khử độc đều có các công năng cơ bản như nhau và khác nhau về một đôi chức năng khác và kiểu dáng khác nhau. Chúng đề có công dụng chung như sau:
 - Khử thuốc trừ sâu, thuốc bảo về thực vật, chất kích thích, chất bảo quản, hormone phát triển còn dư lại trong thịt cá, tôm...
 - Khử được vi khuẩn có hại cho sức khỏe quan trọng là vi khuẩn có hại cho đường ruột Ecoli, giun sán bám trong rau quả.
 - Khử được vi sinh vật có hại cho sức khỏe trong nước uống, nước sinh hoặt hằng ngày. Nhưng chẳng thể khử được kim loại nặng trong nước, Chức năng khử kim loại và lọc nước thuộc về may loc nuoc những bạn nhé.
 - Khử được mùi hôi tanh, rất khó chịu trong phòng ăn, nhà vệ sinh, tủ lạnh
 - sát trùng các dụng cụ nhưn chai lọ đựng nước uống, đựng sữa cho trẻ nhỏ
 - tiệt trùng vết thường, súc miệng để giảm hôi miệng và sâu răng

 Kiểu dang và mẫu mã của những loại máy khử độc rau quả

 Nhìn chung trên thị trường có 3 dòng sản phẩm máy khử độc như sau: Dòng sục vòi trong hay còn có dạng khác là dạng nồi ví dụ như một số sản phẩm của NONAN, dòng sục vòi ngoài có vòi cắm và bắt vào bồn, chậu rửa - dòng này ví dụ tiêu biểu như máy khử độc rau quả BK Ozone M04 của Bách Khoa. chung cuộc là dọng hiện đâị nhất là dòng máy khử độc rau quả Ozmagic công nghệ quốc gia Nhật Bản. Không cần dùng điện, bắt trực tiếp vào vòi nước sinh hoạt và thế là nước chảy ra đã được sục Ozone ngay.

 Một số loại thực phẩm bạn dùng máy khử độc Ozone để khử: Hầu hết thực phẩm tiêu dùng hằng ngày chúng ta có thể sục qua máy này. Từ rau, củ quả, tới thịt cá, tôm cua, thẫm chí cả đồ khô như là măng khô...đồ đông lạnh mua ở siêu thị trước khi sử dụng chúng ta sục qua máy này để đảm bảo an toàn và đi chế biến luôn.

 Khuyến cáo khi sử dụng máy khử độc rau quả những loại khác nhau

 - Với máy dạng nồi cần đậy nắp trước khi sục Ozone, không đổ nước quá đầy tránh tràn ra ngoài
 - Không uống trực tiếp nước sục qua Ozone sau khi sục dưới 20 phút
 - Không hít trực tiếp khí Ozone vào mũi trong nhiều giờ tránh gây ảnh hưởng tới đường hô hấp 
 - Hoa quả sau khu sục Ozone phải để ráo nước tầm 10 đến 15 phút hoặc rửa lại bằng nước sạch mới được sứ dụng.

----------

